
Is the purpose of school to create obedient workers? Questioning a narrative - paulpauper
http://greyenlightenment.com/is-the-purpose-of-school-to-create-obedient-workers-debunking-a-popular-narrative/
======
gregjor
Author should study some of the people who already “questioned the narrative.”
Ivan Ilich, John Holt, John Taylor Gatto come to mind.

